

Ask HN: Is it worth it to build a PPC skillset? - zackattack

PPC marketing is an important skillset. Should I invest my time learning PPC? Or would it be more efficient to develop my leadership skills, and find someone already talented at PPC to work for me?
======
rcfox
I guess if I don't know the acronym, I shouldn't be answering. But just in
case you mean the PowerPC architecture, then no. It's pretty much dead.

~~~
scottkrager
Yeah, PPC = Pay Per Click. Advertising on Google or Bing/Yahoo usually.

~~~
marssaxman
thanks for clarifying. "PPC" still means "PowerPC" to me, too...

------
gexla
PPC or leadership? Hmmm, what about beefing up your knitting skills? This is a
tough question to answer without some background info, otherwise PPC and
leadership seem a bit random (like knitting.)

One thing is for sure though. I wouldn't hire someone to do knitting for me
until I have more sales than I could handle from doing all the knitting
myself. Perhaps there is a lesson could apply here?

